# High oil temp after switching from 20w-10w



## Quanofonic (Feb 25, 2010)

I have an 85 gti with 280k that was running 20w-50 when i bought it. After a few months i chamged the oil using 10w-30 instead. Now im noticing high oil temps. Its been warmer lately and the coolant guage reads normal....any ideas? Im gonna educate myself on oil in the meantime. Thanks


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

How high is high? 

oil generally won't affect OT to a noticeable degree.


----------



## Quanofonic (Feb 25, 2010)

Apexxx said:


> How high is high?
> 
> oil generally won't affect OT to a noticeable degree.


 Its at 148*f


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Quanofonic said:


> Its at 148*f


 If it really is only 148*F, that is considered to be TOO cold to even be good for the oil. It needs to get to at least 180-190*F to burn off contaminants to prevent the formation of oxides and sludge. 

And why would you put such a thin oil in a high mileage motor? I wouldn't go any thinner than 10/40.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

The oil pumps fail in those engines. Maybe flow is inadequate.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Apexxx said:


> The oil pumps fail in those engines. Maybe flow is inadequate.


 Are you serious, I have seen those pumps go 250K miles and still produce 90# of oil press at operating temp with 10/40 oil while cruising on the hwy. 

If the pump failed there would be no press or if the relief fails there would be TOO much press.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*oil cooler*

your car has an oil to water cooler. if the cooling system is up to snuff the engine runs at 195f, the oil should be 10-15 degrees warmer, year round.


----------



## Quanofonic (Feb 25, 2010)

ps2375 said:


> If it really is only 148*F, that is considered to be TOO cold to even be good for the oil. It needs to get to at least 180-190*F to burn off contaminants to prevent the formation of oxides and sludge.
> 
> And why would you put such a thin oil in a high mileage motor? I wouldn't go any thinner than 10/40.


 Well i honestly thought 20w50 was to thick and i couldnt fid it at the store so i figures 10w30 would suffice. Still a noob to things  but the car seems to be running fine if not better with the lighter oil. My cabby on the other hand gets close to 120c on trips. Ill check what you guys suggested though. Thanks!!


----------

